# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Salattu yhteys

## hylje

Olisi kiva, jos foorumi tukisi salattuja yhteyksiä ja käyttäisi sitä poikkeuksetta.

Laajasti tuettuja salaussertifikaatteja saa veloituksetta esimerkiksi Let's Encrypt -yhteisöltä.

----------


## sm3

Harvassa ovat ne sivut jotka eivät ole salattuja. Eli teoriassa kai joku voisi seurata jlf:n käyttäjien tekemisiä ja kaapata salasanoja? 

Minulla on tuo HTTPS Everywhere lisäosa ja jos sen laittaa estämään kaikki ei salatut nettisivut niin se estää tämänkin sivun. Kuitenkin useimmiten voin selata nettiä aivan normaalisti ilman että se on ongelma mutta tämän sivun ja muutaman muun se estää.

----------


## sm3

Tuplapostaus

Ideahan tuossa salaamisessa on se, että se salaa kaiken sivuston ja palvelimen välisen liikenteen. Eli vaikkapa kirjautuessa kun kirjoitat salasanan niin https:ää käyttävällä sivustolla se lähtee palvelimelle salattuna.

Sitten taas vaikkapa tämän foorumin tapauksessa salasanat liikkuvat ilman mitään salausta selkokielisinä palvelimen ja käyttäjän selaimen välillä kirjautumisen yhteydessä. Tässä vaiheessa kuka vaan voi sen kaapata. 
Ymmärrän, että helposti ajatellaan "miksi joku tulisi tänne keräämään salasanoja häh?" tai että "mitään ihmeen foliohattuilua ei tänne kaivata". 

Mutta perusidea ei olekkaan tämä, vaan se, että https:ää käyttävät sivut ovat valtavirtaa. Nykyään selaimet ilmoittavat tämänkin *Ei turvallisena* sivuna osoitepalkissa, ja kehottaa olemaan antamatta salasanoja, luottokorttinumeroita tai arkaluonteisia tietoja, kuten vaikkapa oman nimensä.  :Wink:  Https sivut taas näkyvät vihreän lukon muodossa samassa kohtaa, ja yhteyden kerrotaan olevan turvallinen ja että on turvallista antaa salasanoja yms tietoja sivustolla.

Joku voi ajatella että, mutta mullahan on tietoturvaohjelma ostettuna kalliilla, miksi se ei muka riitä? Ei riitäkkään, kysehän on sivuston ja palvelimen välisestä liikenteestä johon ei auta mikään käyttäjän koneella oleva, ei vaikka olisi tor koneella käytössä  :Laughing: 

Ainoastaan sivuston omistaja voi asian korjata.

----------


## LimoSWN

Ai, johan täällä on aiheesta keskustelu. Olen itse myös https-salauksen kannalla, tämäkin mobiilissa Googlen selain ilmoittaa punaista kärkikolmiota, ja toteaa tuon jo mainitun. Työtähän se tuottaa, mutta sivuston turvallisen käytön takaamiseksi tarvitaan myös ssl-salaus. Tämä sivuston pohja ( phpbb) on kuitenkin useiden vuosien aikana murrettu erittäin helposti.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Työtähän se tuottaa, mutta sivuston turvallisen käytön takaamiseksi tarvitaan myös ssl-salaus.


Ei ole edes iso työ; muistaakseni sain alle tunnissa sertifikaatin asennettua kun ensimmäisen kerran yritin. Voi toki olla, että jlf.fi:n käyttämä palveluntarjoaja aiheuttaa omat kommervenkkinsä asiaan.




> Tämä sivuston pohja ( phpbb) on kuitenkin useiden vuosien aikana murrettu erittäin helposti.


phpBB:n (tai vBulletinin, jonka päällä jlf.fi pyörii) murtamista on salauksella vähän vaikea estää, mutta olisihan se kiva, kun ei salasanaansa kuuluttelisi koko lähiverkolle joka kerran kirjautuessa.

----------


## vompatti

Kyllä tässä pitäisi jo SSL-suojaus olla. Ehkä käyttöjärjestelmä on niin vanha, ettei siihen saa ilmaista Let's Encryptiä?

Ylläpitoa ei ole asia kiinnostanut. Onkohan ylläpitäjä kadonnut? Olisikohan foorumi myytävänä, jos luotettava ostaja ilmaantuisi?

----------


## sm3

Ylläpitäjä _vko_ on ollut viimeksi paikalla 06.11.2017. Ainoastaan foorumin ainokainen moderaattori taitaa enää näkyvästi pyörittää toimintaa. Missäköhän määrin foorumin tulevaisuus on turvattu, vai tapahtuuko kulisseissa jotain mikä ei näy päällepäin, vaikkapa aktiivista päivitystoimintaa tms.

Tuo salauksen uupuminen tuntuu olevan ongelma harrastusfoorumeilla yleensäkkin ei vain täällä, mutta jos nyt edes täällä asia korjattaisiin. Tämä on kuitenkin suhteellisen merkittävä foorumi, jonka ei soisi loppuvan tai joutuvan tietomurron kohteeksi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tämä on kuitenkin suhteellisen merkittävä foorumi, jonka ei soisi loppuvan tai joutuvan tietomurron kohteeksi.


Salauksen puuttuminen ei (ainakaan tässä tapauksessa) aiheuta merkittävää vaaraa itse sivustolle; käyttäjien tekemiset ja salasanat sen sijaan ovat näkyvissä kaikille avoimien verkkojen käyttäjille.

----------


## volvojees

Hyvin ärsyttävää kun aina välillä tietokone estää tämän sivuston koska sen mielestä tämä sivusto on vaarallinen, itseasiassa lähes aina käy niin.

----------


## vompatti

> Selvästikin vko on hoitanut, kun kerran foorumi pyörii edelleen, vaikka vko ei olekaan osallistunut näkyvästi toimintaan enää yli 5 vuoteen


Mitä vko on hoitanut, jos tänne ei ole saatu edes SSL-suojausta? Viimeisin viesti päivityksistä on joulukuulta 2014. Jotenkin voin kuvitella, ettei tälle foorumille tai sen alustalle ole tehty yhtään mitään vuoden 2014 jälkeen. Foorumi toimii omalla painollaan niin pitkään kunnes jokin hajoaa.

Jos mikään ei kuitenkaan hajoa, estävät varmasti viimeistään ensi vuonna selaimet kirjautumisen sivustolle, jossa ei ole SSL-sertifikaattia. Ensin Chrome ja sitten muut perässä. Sen jälkeen ei voi Joukkoliikennefoorumia käyttää, ellei satu oma tietokone olemaan yhtä lailla päivittämätön.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä vko on hoitanut, jos tänne ei ole saatu edes SSL-suojausta?


Ainakin maksanut foorumin kulut, että tämä on ylipäänsä pystyssä.

----------

